# Mackinaw Island



## fels340 (Nov 9, 2011)

I heard they have a trail going over to Mackinaw Island from Mackinaw City. Does anyone know how to access the trail and is it safe. I am familiar with the groomed trail that goes through Mackinaw City but not sure how to get over to the trail going to the island. Is it worth the trip? Is there anything to do over on the island? Thanks.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I've never done it but we'd like to sometime soon. From everything I've read and heard about the ice bridge is its between St. Ignace over to the island.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

It's in st ignace, at the launch. Follow the x-mas trees over.


----------

